# Labeling 2 oz Tins



## countrygirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but have enjoyed & learned a lot from reading everyone's posts.

I have my first craft show coming up next week.  My question is regarding labels for the 2 oz tins - I'm using clear 1 in labels but not happy with the results, they don't really fit well with the rounded bottem.   What do you use?

Any ideas & suggestions for marketing these little lotion bars would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IanT (Sep 6, 2008)

what do your tins look like?? 

I always like when people put custom labels on them with their own logos and colors to match the product or product line


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2008)

What about a wrap around cigar band type label?


----------



## digit (Sep 6, 2008)

If your tin has a diameter of 2.4" (typical 2oz flat tin), how about a 1.67 or 2" white circle label, then add a ribbon?

Digit


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Your ideas are really appreciated.  

The tins are round, I have a little less than 1 in (height) flat area to work with.  I am using a cigar band all the way around my round 4 oz clear PET containers with a logo, but the 2 oz tin size leaves no room for my logo.

I will probably have to custom order labels to find them less than 1 in high, & I would need the label 7 inches long to go around the circumrence of the tin for a cigar band type label.  I prefer to use water resistant labels with any products that contain oil.  

I didn't put a ribbon on the 2 oz tin because it blocks so much of my label, but will consider doing so.

I am trying for a consistent look with all of the products.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

I buy full sheet labels and hand cut them. It's cheaper & more flexible than a custom label.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 7, 2008)

That's what I have been doing so far, buying sheets, but boy, is that a lot of handcutting!!!  Very time consuming, but right now, I also need as inexpensive as possible.


----------



## digit (Sep 9, 2008)

Look in the scrapbooking section of your local craft store. The paper trimmers are fantastic for making long, straight, measured quick cuts. Just make certain you change the blades often if you use sticky back paper.

Digit


----------



## tinhorn (Sep 9, 2008)

Back in the olden days, before we had laser printers even, I had a small business with about 50 different products.  I, too, wanted a consistent label.  What eventually worked out best for me was to have the label background custom printed (self-adhesive), then feed them through my 24-pin printer (yeah, really!) to add all the text.


----------



## mandolyn (Sep 10, 2008)

I use 2 labels for my 2" tins - one on the lid with my logo etc, ingredients on the bottom label. Trying to make a cigar type band that small was a nightmare!

I print all my labels on an 8x10 sheet of paper, cut them in half & then run them through my Xyron 512 with the adhesive cartridge. Then I cut them out by hand since they're round. Then just peel & stick. The 512 is 5" wide, so I do trim that extra off before feeding it into the Xyron.


----------



## tinhorn (Sep 10, 2008)

You might be able to avoid a lot of cutting if you can find an Avery label suitable for your containers.  The cool thing about Avery labels is that you can download templates for the different sizes.


----------



## purple (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used mostly avery labels for my products from the start. I can use (abuse really) the laser printer at work to print them out in color even so I've worked hard to find containers/labels that work well enough together I'm happy.


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 13, 2008)

Try www.onlinelabels.com    .... i like them because they have a lot of labels for people like us and they're affordably priced.  In addition, they have templates in Adobe, Print Shop, Word, etc for every single label.


----------



## barefootbody (Feb 16, 2009)

I've just run across your post, I know it's an old one & I hope you've found a solution to your tins by now. 

I use 2 oz tins, the deep ones, from WSP & bought my labels from online labels, Stock # OL2515, it is the perfect fit. I also use the 1.5 circles for my logo on top.

If you've found another good solution, I would love to hear about it, I have so many other jars & bottles that I've had trouble fitting.

Barefoot


----------



## starduster (Feb 17, 2009)

*Another happy little Vegemite?*

My gosh another Aussi.
Lovely to have you here.
Any closer hint a sto where in the counrty?
Mary


----------



## barefootbody (Feb 17, 2009)

No no mary, I'm in the beautiful USA, Missouri. I've heard such good things about Aussies though, and they really like their soap, mmm, must be very clean!!!

Barefoot


----------



## starduster (Feb 17, 2009)

*Wrong country*



			
				barefootbody said:
			
		

> No no mary, I'm in the beautiful USA, Missouri. I've heard such good things about Aussies though, and they really like their soap, mmm, must be very clean!!!
> 
> Barefoot


    
Thats educated me fast 
Thanks


----------

